# Airport Extreme et Linksys WAG160N



## EmDeKa (11 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveaux sur le forum et après des heures de recherche sur ce forum ci ainsi que bien d'autre, je me tourne vers vous pour un problème.

Je possède depuis qq jours une borne airport extreme.  J'aimerais la llié en wireless a mon modem routeur linksys wag160n (chose que je fais actuellement avec un routeur linksys wrt54g et le wag160n).  Avec les 2 appareil linksys pas de problème je mets le wrt54g en mode wireless bridge (car bien qu il soit mis sur les site que le wag160n soit compatible wds il faut alors me dire ou se trouve l option).

Par contre lié la borne airport au wag160n, ca c'est galère...

Est ce que qqun a deja fait pareil ? ca ne doit pas forcement etre vers un appareil de la marque linksys mais n importer quel marque de modem routeur peut aider.

Je trouve plein d info sur comment lié un airport express mais jamais pour l extreme ou cela semble différent.

Tout le probleme vient du fait que j aimerais une liaison wireless, car une liaison filaire ne serait pas possible ils se trouvent tous les 2 a une extremité de la maison.
Le but Final étant de me passer du wrt54g afin de profiter du wifi N et de meilleurs débit en sans fil.
En esperant que qqun aura une solution !!

Merci d'avance pour ceux qui m'aideront !


----------



## Museforever (12 Octobre 2008)

Salut.

Pour ta configuration, il te faut créer un réseau WDS. Sur un WRT54G flashé en DD-WRT, l'option se trouve dans Wifi / WDS. Par contre sur un autre routeur Linksys non flashé, je ne sais pas.

Essaie de le mettre à jour, ou mieux regarde s'il est compatible avec DD-WRT et flash le avec.


----------



## EmDeKa (12 Octobre 2008)

Salut ! Et merci de ta réponse, 

Mon wrt54g est deja flashé avec openWRT et il contient donc l'option WDS ! 

Mais mon problème est qu'en fait j'aimerais me passer du wrt54g afin de profiter du Wifi N ! 

Mais je ne vois aucun modem routeur de la gamme linksys compatible WDS (ou alors il faut me dire ou car j ai cherché ! ) et les firmware alternatif ne sont que pour les WRT en général ! 

Actuellement la Borne airport est connectée en filaire au wag160n (mais cela ne me sert pas a grand chose si ce n'est a voir qu elle fonctionne tres bien !


----------



## Museforever (12 Octobre 2008)

Si il n'y a pas de WDS disponible sur ton linksys, alors la seule solution que je vois est de sélectionner "étendre un réseau sans fil" dans ta borne airport extreme. Dans le nom du réseau, tu sélectionne ton réseau actuel et normalement il n'y a pas grand chose d'autre à configurer (il faut cocher autoriser les clients bien sûr).

Par contre je ne suis pas sûr que cette solution te permette de te connecter en 802.11n sur ta borne airport extreme. Il faut que tu testes.


----------



## EmDeKa (12 Octobre 2008)

J'ai essayer en choisissant "etendre un reseau existant" mais il refuse car l autre point d accès n'est pas une borne airport ! (Ce que je trouve un peu mesquin de la part d apple) je trouve egalement dommage qu il n y ai pas d option wireless bridge !


----------



## Museforever (13 Octobre 2008)

Le wireless bridge c'est du bidouillage de toute façon. En gros ton routeur se connecte en tant que client Wifi et sur une autre interface virtuelle il crée un nouveau réseau (nommé pareil ou différemment) auquel tu te connecteras.

La vrai solution propre et qui fonctionne bien pour interconnecter des réseaux wifi c'est le WDS.

C'est bizarre pour étendre un réseau existant, il me semblait l'avoir fait. Je verrais ça le week end prochain, j'ai du boulot cette semaine !


----------



## EmDeKa (13 Octobre 2008)

Je suis tout a fait d accord que la vrai solution propre est le WDS, malheureusement les constructeur neglige souvent leur modem routeur tout en un 

un grand merci si tu sais tester ce WE !!!


----------



## Museforever (13 Octobre 2008)

Oui, mais bizarre qu'une marque comme Linksys ne l'inclus pas dans les options ....

Ton firmware est-il à jour ? (va vérifier sur le site de Linksys).

Je vais peut-être avoir le temps de tester ça mercredi ou jeudi soir sinon, ce n'est pas une manip' trop longue à faire pour moi.


----------



## EmDeKa (14 Octobre 2008)

Museforever a dit:


> Oui, mais bizarre qu'une marque comme Linksys ne l'inclus pas dans les options ....
> 
> Ton firmware est-il à jour ? (va vérifier sur le site de Linksys).
> 
> Je vais peut-être avoir le temps de tester ça mercredi ou jeudi soir sinon, ce n'est pas une manip' trop longue à faire pour moi.



Oui mon firmware est a jour, c est le dernier. pour ce type de modem routeur.


Je suis tout a fait d accord avec toi sur le fait que c est bizarre de la part de linksys, en fait pour la gamme routeur (en general WRT) pas de soucis pour avoir des firmware officiels ou alternatif plein d options.  

Pour ce qui est de la gamme modem/routeur (les WAG) aucun firmware alternatif n est disponible et le firmware officiel est assez pauvre en option.


----------



## Museforever (14 Octobre 2008)

Oui, normal pour les firmware alternatifs, car il faut en plus s'occuper de la partie modem.

Perso je préfère avoir les 2 séparés, surtout que le modem est presque tout le temps fourni par les FAIs.


----------



## EmDeKa (15 Octobre 2008)

c'est juste mais en Belgique bien moins qu'en France ;-)  ou alors une grosse m**** de modem... (cfr tele2 ou Belgacom)


----------



## Museforever (17 Octobre 2008)

Désolé, mais je n'arrive pas non plus à étendre mon réseau linksys avec ma time capsule (même fonctionnement que airport extreme).

Les routeurs Apple ne sont pas destinés à des usages avancés, comme le montre notre configuration.


----------



## EmDeKa (18 Octobre 2008)

Merci de ta réponse ! Et de ton test ! 

J'ai moi meme réessayé et cela ne fonctionne pas j ai donc pris le problème al  envers, le réseau wifi est géré par l airport express (qui je trouve a une portée nettement supérieur au linksys) et le linksys vient se connecter a l airport express en wireless bridge mode, donc en simple client ! 

C'est pas dfu WDS, mais ca dépanne en attendant p-e un jour un firmware apple avec des fonctions plus avancée et qui ne se limite pas a l interconnexion de bornes apple uniquement !


----------



## Museforever (18 Octobre 2008)

D'accord ! Mais donc dans ta configuration tu as 2 routeurs.

Je suis curieux de savoir comment tu as fait, peux-tu me dire ta configuration générale (avec les passerelles) ?


----------



## EmDeKa (18 Octobre 2008)

Exact j'ai 2 routeur ou plutot un routeur et un pont sans fil ! 

Tout d'abord j ai configure le modem routeur wag160n en bete modem adsl2, donc desactivé le wifi et les fonctions de routage.  La borne airport est reliée au modem et elle s'occupe d'etablir la connection.

Un petit schéma est bien plus explicite.

Modem (WAG160N) <---ethernet---> Airport Extreme <---wifi--->linksys WRT54G (connecté a l airport en mode wireless bridge) <---cable---> mon pc fixe et ma dreambox

Mon macbook et le pc portable de ma compagne sont connecté en wifi a la borne airport.  Le linksys n'accepte aucune connexion wifi, il fait juste office de pont wifi pour les appareils cablé connecté dessus.  Il est également possible de connecter des client cablé sur la borne airport, mais bon, je l aurais fait sans second routeur si elle n etait pas a l autre bout de la maison.

La passerelle est donc la borne airport 192.168.1.1
Le WRT54G a pour adresse ip 192.168.1.2 dans lequel est configure la passerelle internet 192.168.1.1
Les pc et mac qu ils soient wifi ou cablé sont en 192.168.1.100 et plus avec tous 192.168.1.1 comme passerelle.

Toutes les machines se voient et savent communiquer entre elle.

Voiula j'espere que c'est clair 

PS: le Linksys WRT54G a un firmware alternatif OpenWRT permettant le wireless bridge car le firmware d'origine ne le permet pas.


----------



## Museforever (19 Octobre 2008)

Bah je croyais que tu voulais te débarrasser de ton WRT54G ...

Et là tu peux faire du WDS ! Bon, ça n'a vraiment d'utilité si il n'y personne d'autre connecté en wifi sur le Linksys mais par contre tu vas diminuer le routage car il me semble que tout se fait sur le WDS principal.

Et n'oublie pas d'activer l'UPnP sur ton Linksys, ça facilite grandement les choses.


----------



## EmDeKa (19 Octobre 2008)

Oui je voulais ne plus utiliser le WRT54G mais j'ai pas le choix vu que le modem/routeur n'a aucune fonctions avancée (ce que je trouve dommage pour une marque comme linksys)

Et non le WDS ne fonctionne pas entre le wrt54g et la borne airport... cette dernière ne trouve aucune autre borne airport sur le réseau et refuse de faire du WDS avec un routeur d'une autre marque qu'apple (si cela avait été possible bcp de problèmes auraient été résolus la semaine dernière  )

L'upnp est bien activé sur le linksys ! 

Actuellement je suis content car meme si la liaison se fait en wifi G, elle est vachement meilleure que l'ancienne liaison entre les 2 appareils linksys ! 

Reste plus qu'a espérer qu'apple sorte un jour un nouveau firmware pour sa borne, firmware qui permettra l interconnexion avec des appareils autre que apple !


----------



## Museforever (19 Octobre 2008)

Permet moi de te dire que tu as tord ! Le WDS entre un appareil Apple et une autre marque fonctionne (ça serait vraiment stupide sinon). J'utilisais cette configuration il n'y a pas si longtemps ... Il y a même des tutoriels il me semble sur le net pour créer un WDS entre un appareil Apple et un Linksys.

Au fait, as-tu essayé DD-WRT à la place d'Open-WRT ? Ce dernier est payant non ?


----------



## EmDeKa (19 Octobre 2008)

Je veux bien te croire mais c est la borne airport qui me le dit, si j ai le temps je ferais un printscreen..... elle me met qu elle ne trouve pas d autre peripherique apple wds...

et j ai pourtant introduit la mac adress du linksys.... et pareil qd je tente l inverse ou le peripherique wds maitre est le linksys, la borne apple me sort le meme message....

j ai essayé en repassant en cryptage WEP, même en retirant toutes les protection du reseau, donc sans rien, toujours le meme message venant de la borne airport...

cela dit j ai lu sur divers site que le WDS entre peripherique de marques differentes est parfois capricieux...


PS: il y a effectivement des tutoriels sur le net pour créer un reseau WDS entre un peripherique apple et linksys, mais ils concernent tous l airport EXPRESS et jamais l'airport EXTREME !!
Je n ai jamais utilisé l airport express, je ne sais pas si l utilitaire airport est fort different mais d apres les screenshot vu sur le net, il y a qd meme des differences.

Je n'ai pas essayé dd-wrt, non openwrt n est pas payant, du moins je ne le pense pas et je ne vois rien de tel sur leur site


----------



## Museforever (20 Octobre 2008)

Essaie avec DD-WRT, car pour moi ça fonctionne. Et retire les cryptages au début, ça facilite la configuration (certains cryptages ne sont pas compatibles).


----------



## EmDeKa (20 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour le conseil je tente ca jeudi ou vendredi quand j aurais plus de temps  !


----------



## Museforever (24 Octobre 2008)

Alors ?


----------



## EmDeKa (27 Octobre 2008)

Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de tester mais ej n'oublie pas mais bcp de boulot pour le moment !


----------



## EmDeKa (6 Novembre 2008)

Voila, sorry pour le retard ! 

J'ai testé le WDS avec DD-WRT, cela fonctionne nickel avec un autre routeur linksys de type WRT

mais le WRT54G et l'Airport Extreme, aucune connexion entre les 2 appareils ! J'ai tenté juste pour tester, ca ne fonctionne pas, je vais donc rester avec mon pont wireless, meme si c est du bricolage cela fonctionne nickel


----------



## Museforever (6 Novembre 2008)

Juste une chose, tu as essayé sans cryptage ?


----------



## EmDeKa (6 Novembre 2008)

oui oui sans cryptage, j'ai même pas été plus loin étant donné que sans cryptage ca n'allait déjà pas ;-)


----------



## Museforever (8 Novembre 2008)

C'est étrange en effet, car moi j'avais réussi. Sinon tu préfères OpenWRT ou DD-WRT ?


----------



## EmDeKa (8 Novembre 2008)

Et bien écoute je n'ai pas encore beaucoup chipoté avec dd-wrt, mais une chose est cretaines il y a bien plus de fonctions ! 

Cela dit ma version d'openWRT datait d un peu moins de 2 ans, et reprenait l interface graphique habituelle de linksys... ici dd-wrt, même li'interface graphique est différence, mais je dois encore chipoter pour voir les fonctionnalités !


----------

